# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Guild Wars 2] Le topic des débourbeurs de Background (by Guitou)

## Lee Tchii

Ça y est : je me lance !  ::lol:: 
J'ouvre le topic du Lore de GW1 et GW2 !

Sur cette page, je mettrai les liens vers les différents pavés que vous allez pondre (les miens également) qui seront je l'espère entrecoupés de commentaires frais et vivants !

Question devoirs personnels, je vais commencer avec une échelle chronologique simplifiée  liée à GW1 puis GW2 (pour la visibilité) que j'enrichirai ensuite de résumés des évènements passés dans Prophécies, Faction, Nightfall et Eye of the North. (Enfin si quelqu'un veut se charger de Faction et de GWEN, ça m'arrangerait vu que je n'y ai pas joué).
Je ferai également un sujet spécial "Héritiers du Destin", à moins qu'un lecteur du roman ne me prête main forte.
Enfin je finirai pour cette première idée de productions par un sujet sur les sylvaris, histoire complète.

Guild Wars a un background fantastique qui mérite d'être mis en lumière !

Echelle chronologique simplifiée des évènements liés à Guild Wars 2.
Echelle chronologique simplifiée des évènements liés à Guild Wars 1.
Lien vers le post.

Histoire de la Tyrie en vidéo et en anglais.

Les divinités de la Tyrie : le Panthéon humain.
Les divinités de la Tyrie : les Dieux des autres races.
Les idéologies et croyances de la Tyrie.
A venir : les divinités et croyances des races mineures ou hostiles de la Tyrie.

----------


## Guitou

Et pour ceux qui ont pas touché à GW il y a un site de rattrapage ?
Enfin les timeline c'est un bon début, facile d'accès. Mais apparemment ceux qui connaissent GW retrouvent pas mal de conséquences d'évènements qui s'y sont produit dans GW2.

PS : J'aurais plutôt vu comme titre "[Guild Wars 2] Le topic des débourbeurs de Background", mais soit c'est ton thread.  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Luna Atra a fait de très bon résumé en ligne sur l'histoire de GW1. Je n'ai plus le lien mais si tu cherches un peu, tu dois trouver.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je sais, je l'ai lu. Mais le but de ce topic n'est pas que de donner des liens, mais aussi de raconter les évènements, de les synthétiser et de les analyser.
D'où ma petite échelle perso :x

----------


## Maderone

Je répondais juste à Guitou ^^
Il demandait un site de rattrapage pour comprendre le lore de GW1, donc je lui donne l'info là.

----------


## Charmide

Cette frise réveille en moi mon instinct primaire d'amoureux d'_infographics_  ::): 

Et sa lecture me fait repenser que j'aimerais bien avoir le temps de regarder d'un peu plus près le lore. 
Et surtout, en fait, après, de me replonger dans les évènements de GW1.. 
De revoir ses paysages aussi. Ascalon pré-fournaise, les îles de départ de Factions, les grands espaces, l'exploration fougueuse, la recherche des named pour leur piquer leur compétence.. Nostalgie  :Emo:

----------


## Korbeil

> Cette frise réveille en moi mon instinct primaire d'amoureux d'_infographics_ 
> 
> Et sa lecture me fait repenser que j'aimerais bien avoir le temps de regarder d'un peu plus près le lore. 
> Et surtout, en fait, après, de me replonger dans les évènements de GW1.. 
> De revoir ses paysages aussi. Ascalon pré-fournaise, les îles de départ de Factions, les grands espaces, l'exploration fougueuse, la recherche des named pour leur piquer leur compétence.. Nostalgie


Urgoz, l'Abime ...  ::'(:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Et on commence par une échelle chronologique simplifiée !

Par soucis de visibilité, j'ai divisé cette échelle en deux. La première partie traite du passé lointain et des évènements liés à Guild Wars 1.
On peut tout de suite remarquer que j'ai tronqué les évènements de Faction dans l'échelle -punissez-moi !- car j'ai essayé de rester sur une thématique générale de la Tyrie. Nightfall n'est cité que pour expliquer pourquoi Kormir est une déesse et pourquoi les portes d'Elona sont fermées dans Guild Wars 2.
Et rien qu'en disant ça, je me dis qu'il faudrait aussi traiter des Dieux humains de GW.

Brefouille, voici la bête :



Cette échelle est tirée du guide officiel, reproduit ici ou ici.
Si vous voyez la moindre erreur, dites-le moi !

Ajout :
Voici la seconde partie de la chronologie simplifiée de Guid Wars.
Comme l'autre, les évènements à échelle tyrienne sont représentés en vert.


Cette partie concerne surtout les évènements antérieurs à Guild Wars 2 avec le réveil des Dragon, mais aussi l'apparition des sylvaris et le pourquoi du comment que l'Arche du Lion a reculé géographiquement.

----------


## Alchimist

My 2 cents.

Une série de vidéo qui résume très bien les événements de Guild Wars premier du nom.




La Storyline complète de Prophecies.




Si la langue de Shakespeare vous donne de l'urticaire, je vais essayer de retrouver  un  dossier (qui doit être perdu dans mes favoris) très complet, et en français, qui détail toute la mythologie de Guild Wars.

----------


## Kiyo

Bonsoir,

Je pense que beaucoup le savent déjà mais j'ai personnellement découvert il y a peu que les deux romans de guild wars 2 avaient été réédités en français et ils peuvent donner quelques informations bien utiles pour ceux qui aiment en savoir plus sur l'histoire. J'ai d'ailleurs trouvé le moyen de me spoiler sur la mort d'un des personnages du premier en ayant lu que 3 chapitres : je suis tombée en jeu sur un lieu en hommage à sa mort le lendemain du début de ma lecture......

En tout cas merci d'avoir créé ce topic, je le suivrai avec plaisir  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

*Les Dieux humains de Guild Wars*
Et on continue ce topic avec une petite note sur les Divinités, en commençant par les célèbres Dieux vénérés par les humains. 
Leur histoire n’est pas si claire, une explication s’impose donc.



*Et les 6 créèrent la Tyrie …* (ou du moins Melandru d’après les Charrs)

Les humains pensent que ce sont les Dieux humains qui ont créé le monde, mais rien ne le laisse vraiment supposé dans le background du jeu. 
Certaines rumeurs suggèrent même que plusieurs panthéons se sont succédés, et que les Dragons ancestraux seraient plus âgés que l’actuel panthéon.
Ce qui est « certain », c’est que les Dieux ont atterri pour la première fois en Tyrie à Orr, qu’ils ont vécu parmi les humains à Arah et qu’ils sont partis de la Tyrie lors de l’Exode, à l’année 0 du calendrier. 
En l’an -1, *Abaddon*, Dieu de l’eau et des secrets, donna la magie sans restriction de pouvoirs aux races de Tyrie. 
Des guerres meurtrières s’en suivirent. 
*Doric*, premier roi des humains, supplia les autres Dieux d’intervenir pour ramener la Paix en Tyrie. 
Les 5 autres Dieux créèrent les 5 *Pierres de Sang* (scellées par le sang du Roi lui-même) afin de contrôler la magie libérée par Abaddon. 
En représailles (et version courte), Abaddon et ses suivants, les *margonites*, furent emprisonnés dans le *Tourment*. 
Les Dieux restants quittèrent alors la Tyrie en l’an 0. 
Les pierres de sang seront jetées dans le volcan appelé « la bouche d’Abaddon ». 
Suite à une éruption, elles seront dispersées dans toute la Tyrie et perdues … jusqu’aux événements de Guid Wars.

*Mais les Dieux, ils sont 6 … ou 5 ?*

Comme je l’ai mentionné avant, le panthéon des Dieux humains a surement beaucoup bougé au fil de l’histoire. 
Au début de l’histoire humaine, ils étaient probablement 6 et demi : les quatre fixes (Dwayna, Balthazar, Lyssa et Melandru) et Dhuum, Abaddon et Menzies, le demi-frère de Balthazar.

On sait vraiment peu de choses sur *Menzies*. Ce serait le Dieu de la *Destruction*.
Il aurait tenté de combattre *Balthazar* pour prendre possession de la *Fissure du Malheur* avec l’armée des Ombres. 
Apparemment, il aurait soutenu Abaddon car on parle de sa garde tenant les points stratégiques et les portes du Tourment. 
Certains pensent qu’il jouera un role dans GW2 car on le verrait sur un artwork.

*Dhuum* (prononcez _Doom_, j’imagine) est l’ancien Dieu de la *Mort*. 
Décrit comme cruel et injuste, il ne tolérait ni les résurrections ni les morts-vivants, et il chassait impitoyablement tous ceux qui essayaient de tricher avec la mort. 
*Grenth*, un humain, l’enferma dans le Hall des Jugements et prit sa place. 
Il est dit que Dhuum est simplement endormi, et que chaque créature d’*Outretombe* qui meurt affaiblit les liens magiques qui le retiennent prisonnier.

On connait beaucoup mieux *Abaddon*, car on le combat dans Guild Wars : Nightfall. 
Je n’ai pas trouvé d’affirmation concernant les intentions réelles d’Abaddon pendant la crise de la Magie. 
Abaddon a-t-il agis de manière à apporter le chaos ou pensait-il que c’était aux races d’apprendre à se contrôler ? 
Il s’opposa à la limitation de la magie et donc à la création des Pierres de Sang. 
Il attaqua les autres Dieux avec son armée de margonites. 
Il réussit à en défaire deux, mais les trois restants eurent raison de sa force à la *Bouche du Tourment*. 
Affaibli, enchainé, il fut emprisonné dans *le Royaume du Tourment* avec son armée. 
A la suite de ce combat (et pour diverses raisons), les Dieux quittèrent la Tyrie. 

Dans Guild Wars, Abaddon est clairement maléfique (mais son séjour dans le Tourment n’a dû rien arrangé à son caractère) et il a trouvé du soutien plus ou moins direct auprès de Dhuum et Menzies.



Dans Nightfall, le but est d’empêcher le *Crépuscule* de s’abattre sur la Tyrie, annonçant la libération de Abaddon.
*Kormir*, une humaine (et Cheffe des Lanciers du Soleil) reçoit des Dieux la possibilité de prendre les pouvoirs d’Abaddon. 
Elle devient la Déesse de l’Esprit, de l’Ordre et de la *Vérité* (et j’ai lu ailleurs, de la Justice). 

Dans Guild Wars 1, ils étaient donc bien *5* Dieux, et après Nightfall, *6* Dieux. 
Abaddon lui serait sans-pouvoir, mais toujours vivant dans le Tourment.



*Et donc, le Panthéon actuel ?*

Il comprend donc les 4 dieux « historiques », Grenth et Kormir. 
A part la petite dernière, chaque Dieux incarne plus ou moins un élément et une classe. Leurs représentations changent avec le temps.

*Dwayna* est la Dééesse de l’*Air*, de la *Vie* et des soins. 
Elle dirige le Panthéon des Divinités avec pondération. 
Dwayna est la Déesse des moines guérisseurs et des élémentalistes de l’air. 
Elle est souvent représentée par un torse de femme ailée. 
Lors de la nuit la plus longue durant Hivernel, elle engage une compétition avec Grenth pour permettre le retour du Printemps. 
Dans Guild Wars 1, elle distribue des cadeaux aux enfants.

*Balthazar* est le Dieu du *Feu*, de la *Guerre* et du Courage. 
C’est le Dieu des guerriers et des élémentalistes de combat. 
Balthazar est souvent représenté avec une grande épée fichée dans le sol et deux chiens de guerre assis à ses pieds. 
On adresse généralement une prière à ce Dieu avant une grande bataille. 
Balthazar aurait forgé les chaines qui retenaient Abaddon. 
Il règne sur son royaume : la Fissure du Malheur.

*Melandru* est la Déesse de la *Terre* et de la *Nature*. 
C’est la Déesse des Rodeurs et des élémentalistes de Terre. 
Melandru est généralement représentée par un torse de dryade, posé ou intégré à un tronc. 
On peut trouver entre ses racines de l’eau fraiche et claire, et de l’ombre sous ses branches. 
Certains Charrs pensent que la Tyrie aurait été créée par Melandru.

*Lyssa* est la Déesse de l’*illusion* ET de la *Beauté*. 
C’est la patronne des envouteurs. 
Elle est représentée par deux torses féminins dos à dos. 
On raconte que beaucoup de jeteurs de sorts sont tombés amoureux de ses statues, ce qui les a enclin à rejoindre la caste des illusionnistes. 
Certains seraient morts de faim et de soif dans la contemplation de leurs images.



*Grenth* est le Dieu de la *Glace* et de la *Mort*. 
C’est le Dieu tutélaire des nécromanciens et des élémentalistes de l’eau. 
Il est représenté par un corps d'homme au visage bestial et crispé avec des adeptes à ses pieds, les bras tendus vers ses mains griffues, l’implorant d'avoir la bonté de leur conférer ses pouvoirs. 
Durant Hivernel, il rallie ses fidèles afin d’empêcher Dwayna de ramener le Printemps. 
Il a, à ce jour, toujours échoué dans cette tâche.
Grenth règne sur l'Outretombe.

*Kormir* enfin est la Déesse de plein de choses dont la *Vérité*. 
On en sait plus sur sa vie en tant qu’humaine que sur ses actes en tant que Déesse, mais elle a des fidèles dans toute la Tyrie et une place au Promontoire Divin.

Pour ceux n’ayant pas joué à Guild Wars 1, cette description peut vous paraitre étrange. 
A l’époque, les élémentalistes d’eau ne pouvaient pas soigner, cette tâche revenant quasi-uniquement aux moines. 
Avec l’ajout des classes dans les extensions, les assassins et les derviches de glace ont été rattachés à Grenth, les derviches d’air à Dwayna, ect …

*Deux anecdotes sur les Dieux.*

Ce n’est pas si clair de savoir si les Dieux ont créés les humains. Ni même la raison du départ des Dieux. 
Cependant, il est clair que les Dieux retrouvent chez les humains leurs qualités (et leur défauts). 
Voici un extrait du dialogue entre Kormir, le héros et les Dieux dans Nightfall.

_Kormir: “Gods, we beseech you. Hear our prayers.”
<player name>: “We have come where living men should not be. We have fought armies, crossed wastelands and conquered demons.”
<player name>: “Now we are in the heart of Torment. We must destroy Abaddon before he destroys the world. But we cannot battle him alone.”
Lyssa’s Muse: “You are not alone. The gods are always watching.”
Kormir: “Watching? We need your help. We are only mortals, and we challenge a god.”
Lyssa’s Muse: “There was a time when the gods walked the earth. Every thought and achievement was a gift of the gods.”
Lyssa’s Muse: “But now you must realize that our gifts are within you. Dwayna lives in your compassion, Balthazar in your strength.”
Lyssa’s Muse: “Melandru dwells in your harmony, Grenth in your justice.”
Lyssa’s Muse: “And in your inspiration, Lyssa is there.”
Lyssa’s Muse: “The divinity is within you. And so, we give you our blessing. That should suffice for the task ahead.”
Lyssa’s Muse: “And to you, Kormir, a most special gift.”
Lyssa’s Muse: “This is your world, now. This is your decision. You must make the choice that only a mortal could make.”
Kormir: “Our decision? They leave us some words of encouragement and expect us to fight a god?”
<player name>: “The gods said we have a choice. A choice that only a mortal could make.”
Kormir: “Yes. Yes, there is a choice. We can end this. We don’t have to be driven by gods and their avatars. Let us go.”_

A *Orr*, dans GW2, on peut trouver des écrits datant de l’époque où les Dieux vivaient parmi les humains. 
La magie circulait à profusion, mais la vie des humains au milieu des Dieux n’était pas toujours simple. 
Ils étaient parfaits, et pas les humains. 
De plus, les regarder était comme regarder le soleil de face : aveuglant au sens propre et figuré. 
Les Dieux eurent l’idée de faire faire des statues à leur image, afin que leurs fidèles puissent les regarder sans danger. 
Malchor, un célèbre sculteur, fut approché par Dwayna. 
Il accepta en toute connaissance de cause, mais il était aussi tombé amoureux de cette dernière. 
Les Dieux, un à un, devaient apparaitre à son regard, puis disparaitre une fois la statue finie. 
Malchor décida alors de réaliser la statue de Dwayna en dernier, pour la regarder jusqu’au bout. 
Sa vision baissa statue après statue. 
Lorsqu’arriva le moment de sculter Dwayna, son amour, Malchor était déjà aveugle. 
Mais il connaissait si bien les détails et la beauté de son visage qu’il put la représenter sans problème. 
Lorsque la statue fut finie, Malchor ne pouvait dire si elle était réussie. 
Dwayna le laissa toucher son visage pour le comparer avec son oeuvre … et comme il fut convenu, elle disparut. 
Ivre de chagrin, Malchor se jeta du haut d’une falaise dans la région désormais connue de « Saut de Malchor ». 
Les statues des temples à Orr sont donc les véritables représentations des Dieux. 
Les autres sont les différentes visions des générations passées depuis.


*Les autres divinités vénérées par les Humains :*


*Les Trois Reines, la et demi-Trinité*

Dans Factions, on apprend qu’il existe un panthéon Luxon connu sous le nom des *Trois Reines* : Alua, Elora et Ione. 
Malheureusement le Lore les concernant est assez vague : ce sont des demi-déesses et que Elora semble être la Déesse de la Mort ou des Batailles, rien de plus.


*Les Mursaats, Ceux dont on ne doit pas pr… euh, Ceux qu’on ne peut pas mirer.*



Les *Mursaats* sont une race de magiciens humanoïdes volants qui possèdent la capacité de se dissimuler à volonté.
Les Mursaats étaient en guerre contre les _Seers_ jusqu’à l’arrivée des humains.
L’humanité a redécouvert les Mursaats pendant les événements de Guild Wars 1. 
*Saul d’Alessio* fonda le *Blanc-Manteau* et les vénéra comme des Dieux.
Les Mursaats étaient invisibles, pas invincibles. 
*Les Prophéties de la Flamme* annonçaient leur défaite par les *Titans*. 
Ils confièrent au Blanc-Manteau de retrouver le *Sceptre d’Orr* et scellèrent les *Portes de Komalie*, qui retenaient les Titans. 
Ils utilisaient les âmes des Elus pour renforcer ces portes. 
La *Lame Brillante* découvrit la face cachée du Blanc-Manteau et les combattit. 
Dans Guild Wars 1, vous réussissez l’Ascension pour voir les Mursaats et vous infusez vos armures pour résister à l’agonie qu’ils propagent. 
Manipulé par le *Vizir Khilbron*, vous finissez par ouvrir les Portes de Komalie, lâchant les Titans sur la Tyrie, défaisant les Mursaats, mais à quel prix …

Diverses sources : wiki, wikia, le site du jeu, le wiki officiel

----------


## Korbeil

et les ritualistes dans tout ça ?  ::(: 

sinon super descriptif des dieux !  ::):

----------


## Sahifel

Passionnant !  ::o: 

Merci Lee Tchii !  :;):

----------


## Charmide

Avant, je confondais Grenth et Melandru. Mais ça, c'était avant de lire le post de Lee Tchii. 

Beau boulot  :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

J'ai des questions !

Pourquoi Abaddon donne la magie à tout le monde sans limite ? Il est méchant ? Il voulait régner sur le monde ? Some men just want to watch the world burn ? Ou c'est le passage auquel tu fais référence par crise de la magie ? 
C'est quoi des Margonites ?

C'est quoi la fissure du malheur ? Y'a quoi dedans ? Et l'armée des ombres c'est qui ? Y'a quoi dedans ?

Et comment Grenth, simple humain, a enfermé un Dieu dans le Hall des jugements (qu'est-ce que c'est ?) ?

Et puis c'est quoi les Dieux ? Si de simples humains peuvent en devenir, est-ce que ça ne serait pas des humains plus fort que la moyenne ?

Pour Orr, quand on fait la quête du temple, il me semble que Malchor nous explique que  n'ayant pu transposer la beauté de Dwayna sur la pierre, il en mourra de chagrin... Je suis plus trop sûr mais en tout cas, je me souviens pas de ta version dans ces propos  ::P:

----------


## Anita Spade

Fort instructif, sympathique pour celui qui ne connait pas le lore; intéressante idée de faire des petits dossiers condensés.
Maderone (qui n'a pas du jouer à GW Nightfall), les Margonites  ressemblent à ça, ce sont d'anciens humains transformés/corrompus en démons par Abaddon.

Maintenant, un topic sur la reproduction des Sylvaris s'il te plait Lee Tchii ! Comment font-ils, pourquoi, peuvent-ils le faire avec des humains? Quand ils transpirent, est-ce que cela sent la menthe? Ont-ils du sang ou de la sève dans les veines? Perdent-ils leurs feuilles en vieillissant?

----------


## Lee Tchii

*Lyri chausse ses lunettes et reprend les questions une à une*

Panda, les ritualistes (comme une partie des assassins) dépendent de Grenth.

Maderone, toujours plein de questions ...

Abaddon a donné la magie aux races parce que les Dieux dans l'ensemble le voulaient. 
C'était, je crois, une façon de les aider à se défendre contre les éléments, la faim, la maladie, ect ...
Comme je l'ai dit, on ignore les intentions d'Abaddon à l'époque (Dieu des Secrets :x). 
Désormais, je crois qu'il n'est ni bon ni méchant, il continue juste sa croisade contre les autres Dieux. 
Après avoir coulé Orr, leur première demeure, invoquer le Crépuscule pour revenir dans le monde physique semble tout de même inutile, puisque les Dieux n'y sont plus. 
A l'époque, il ne voulait pas régner sur le monde, peut-être maintenant ...
La crise de la magie est effectivement le don de la magie sans limite sur le monde et les ravages que cela a provoqué.
Les margonites sont des humains qui ont reçu leur magie directement d'Abaddon. 
Jadis humains "comme les autres", ils ont combattu les Dieux pour Abaddon et se sont métamorphosés à la défaite et leur emprisonnement dans le Tourment.

La fissure du Malheur ou Royaume de la Guerre est le Royaume du Dieu Balthazar (dans les Brumes, je raconterais ça une autre fois). 
Les armées de Balthazar y affrontent celles de Menzies, l'Armée des Ombres, continuellement. 
C'est un lieu ravagé, désolé, très dangereux. Dans GW1, c'était une zone d'élite en gros.

J'ai poussé les recherches plus loin sur Grenth. 
Visiblement c'était un demi-Dieux, fils de Dwayna et d'un mortel sculpteur. 
On l'appelait alors "Prince of Ice and Sorrow." 
Il serait né en Tyrie et une référence plus tard sur la mort de son père laisse supposer que ce serait Malchor lui-même.
Grenth a défait Dhuum avec l'aide des 7 moissonneurs, des héros l'accompagnant et qui se sont élevés après leur victoire. 
Le Hall des jugements est un monument dans les brumes qui possède deux grandes portes enchantées. 
Ça doit être pratique pour retenir les Dieux :x

Les Dieux, les humains, leur origine ... difficile de répondre car Anet se garde ça comme carte joker dans l'histoire. 
En gros, les dragons ancestraux ont toujours été là. 
Puis les Dieux humains. 
Puis les humains. 
Mais leur relation n'est pas clair. 
Rien ne dit que les humains ont été créé par les Dieux (ni que les Dieux les ont amené avec eux en venant en Tyrie comme j'ai pu le lire). 
Il est même dit clairement qu'au début, les Dieux les chassaient. 
Les Dieux ne sont donc pas humains. 
Grenth était un demi-Dieux. 
Quant à Kormir, elle a reçu ses pouvoirs des Dieux (grosso-modo c'était ça ... elle a reçu un don divin qui lui a permis d'absorber les pouvoirs d'Abaddon), mais elle a aussi vécu plusieurs évènements exceptionnels qu'on pourrait assimiler à l'ascension. 
Ce sont les Charrs qui pensent que les Dieux sont des humains plus puissants que la moyenne, mais cette vision est fausse également.

L'histoire de Malchor se trouve parmi une foule d'écrits à Orr, dans un campement du Pacte. 
Il est fort probable que, comme toute histoire rapportée, elle soit fausse. 
Cependant, il semble très probable que Malchor fut le père de Grenth, et donc l'amant de Dwayna et qu'il était amoureux de Dwayna au point de sacrifier sa vue pour elle.
 Je doute que son amant se soit tué pour être trop mauvais sculteur ... en revanche, qu'il se soit tué car Dwayna ne devait plus lui apparaître, après leur séparation donc, me semble très probable. 
Ça doit être difficile d'avouer au premier pechno qui passe qu'on a été l'amant d'une Déesse  ::P: 

Anita, le prochain sujet traitera des autres croyances de la Tyrie. Et le suivant d'une explication des Brumes.
Pour les Sylvaris, le pourquoi de leur sexualité attendra le sujet sur eux. 
Pour le comment, c'est comme nous. C'tout. 
Pour la menthe, je n'en ai actuellement aucune idée, mais je pense que non. 
Quand un plant de menthe transpire, est-ce qu'il sent la menthe ? Non. 
Le composé reste dans la feuille, les pores n'évacuent que de l'eau. 
Ils ont des veines, des équivalents, et de la sève. 
Les sylvaris ne semblent pas vieillir. Mais on ne dispose que de 23 ans de recul sur eux. 
Ils peuvent perdre leur feuille suite à une maladie. 
Ils peuvent aussi choisir de perdre les feuilles qui forment leur armure s'ils veulent en changer. 

Voilà !

----------


## Korbeil

Petite précision: Le hall des jugements ce trouve dans l'outre-monde (Underworld), une autre zone élite de GW1 et aussi l'endroit où l'on combat Dhumm lors de son réveil !  :;): 

Sinon merci pour cette réponse !  ::): 

---------- Post added at 14h14 ---------- Previous post was at 13h59 ----------

un petit lien pour rajouter un minimum de précision à ce que j'ai dit: http://fr.guildwars.wikia.com/wiki/L...ll_du_Jugement

----------


## Lee Tchii

L'outre-Monde se trouvant dans les Brumes, tu peux modifier "correction" par "précision" :x

----------


## Korbeil

oui ! je t'ais mis ça  ::P:

----------


## Skiant

Classe, ce topic. Je viens de perdre une bonne partie de mon après-midi, mon futur ex patron ne vous remercie pas.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Les divinités des autres races de la Tyrie :

*Kodan, à suivre :*



Les kodans, cette race d’ours blancs géants venus du Nord, vénèrent *Koda le Fondateur*. 

_Dans la genèse kodan, Koda l’Ancien_ (est-ce que ça signifie qu’il y a en a un nouveau Koda, ou qu’il existe d’autres Anciens ? à suivre dans les extensions …), _Fondateur de la Terre, Gardien du Ciel, créa le monde. 
Au commencement, les esprits étaient sauvages. 
Avec le temps, ils prirent consistance : esprits de la pierre, de l’eau, de l’eau, du sol, des plantes, des oiseaux et des choses qui rampent. 
Tout ce qui avait un corps avait un esprit … comme beaucoup de choses sans corps. 
Mais un jour l’ours se dressa sur ses pattes pour regarder le monde et constata que tout était chaos. 
Il ne comprenait pas le cycle de destruction et de création.
 L’ours devint la première créature à parler et il demande à Koda « Pourquoi les choses sont ainsi ? ». 
Koda lui fit cette proposition : « Si tu veux observer et apprendre, alors observe et apprends, et tu devras protéger et guider les esprits de ce monde. ». 
Et ceux qui priaient Koda et acceptaient son offre devinrent les Kodans. Et ceux qui n’étaient pas prêts et qui ne voulaient pas changer restèrent ours._

Les kodans pensent que les êtres sont condamnés à se réincarner en membre de la même race. 
Dans *l’Equilibre*, les races sont classées suivant leur degré de sagesse. 
Seules quelques personnes, les plus sages, peuvent se réincarner en membre de la race au-dessus dans l’Equilibre. 
Les kodans constituent la race la plus sage de la chaine spirituelle, et leur devoir est de protéger le monde, de juger les autres races et de maintenir –leur but sacré- l’Equilibre, par la force si nécessaire.
Les kodans sont les seuls qui comprennent cet Equilibre. 
C’est ce qu’ils pensent et ils se servent souvent de l’Equilibre comme prétexte pour justifier leurs actions. 
Les kodans prennent du temps pour juger une nouvelle race et décider comment l’intégrer à l’Equilibre, même si cela signifie la combattre systématiquement.
 Les kodans ne jugent pas les individus en fonction uniquement de leur race. 
Cependant, ils jugent une race suivant les actes de quelques-uns de leurs membres. 
Ils pensent que c’est ce que Koda le veut.

Certains kodans pensent que leurs similitudes avec les norns viendraient de leur origine : un groupe de kodans perdus. 
Les norns seraient des kodans ratés qui auraient oublié leur place de juges et de protecteurs de l’Equilibre, raison pour laquelle leur vraie forme, l’ours, aurait été remplacée par une autre, plus faible et sans fourrure. 
Ces kodans considèrent que les norns sont des échecs spirituels, une race en voie de disparition allant dans le sens inverse de la chaine spirituelle.

Les kodans vivent sur des *sanctuaires* : des bateaux de glace abritant parfois de véritables cités. 
Chaque sanctuaire est guidé par deux kodans : *la Voix et la Griffe*. 
La Voix veille sur la spiritualité du sanctuaire, guidant les kodans, méditant sur la volonté de Koda, jaugeant l’équilibre du Sanctuaire et du monde autour. 
La Griffe garde et protège le sanctuaire, guide les chasseurs et si nécessaire les guerriers.

La Voix est une combinaison de grand prêtre et d’archiviste : ils sont intimement connectés à Koda et sont la mémoire de leur sanctuaire. 
Ils sont assistés de shamans et passent la majorité de leur temps dans les chambres de rituel. 
En conséquence de son lien avec Koda, la Voix possède un savoir, une autorité et une liberté sans mesure. 
Elle peut passer outre la loi, proclamer des jugements et interpréter la volonté de Koda dans n’importe quelle situation.

Cependant, son lien avec Koda signifie que l’esprit de la Voix est toujours ouvert aux Brumes, et c’est la volonté de Koda qui lui permet de mener ses tâches à bien. 
Il arrive, parfois, que les visions submergent la volonté de la Voix, le plongeant dans* la Rage de Koda*.
C’est le _Time of Trial_, le moment où Koda teste personnellement la force d’un sanctuaire. 
Généralement, la Voix meurt quelques années après des conséquences de cette rage. 
Alors seulement, le sanctuaire est considéré comme purifié par Koda lui-même.


*Les quaggans sont nos amis, il faut pas les pousser aussi :*



Les quaggans, ces charmantes créatures trop polies pour utiliser les pronoms nominaux, vénèrent la Déesse *Mellaggan*. 
Mellaggan représente la générosité et la richesse de l’océan. 
En nature et tempérament, Mellaggan ressemble à *Melandru* et les chercheurs humains (ces crétins) pensent que c’est la même et unique Déesse. 
Les quaggans sont trop polis pour les détromper, alors qu’il y a un ravin entre une Déesse de la Terre et une Déesse des Océans … 
Cependant, à la décharge des humains, certains quaggans ont colonisés les anciens temples de Melandru et s’en servent de lieu de culte pour vénérer Mellaggan.

La religion quaggan est assez conservatrice et traditionnelle. 
Les prêtres sont la mémoire de leur peuple et collectent les légendes de chaque communauté de quaggans … bien que le passé des quaggans soit relativement calme avant ces 50 dernières années.
Mellaggan aurait été tuée par les kraits lorsque ceux-ci ont chassé les quaggans des eaux profondes, mais nous n’avons encore aucun autre détail sur cette histoire.


*Les Charrs n'ont ni Dieux ni Dieux :*



Les charrs à l’origine n’avaient pas de Dieux. 
Il est en revanche plus difficile de savoir si les charrs avaient des* shamans* avant leur rencontre avec les *Titans*. 
Luna Atra et univers virtuels GW2 disent que les shamans charrs existaient avant cette rencontre. 
Sur le wiki officiel de GW2, le terme shaman ne désigne que les fidèles des Titans et des Destructeurs. 
Sur 2.gwiki, les charrs qui ont découvert les titans sont devenus les premiers shamans. 
Enfin, sur le blog d’Arena, le terme shaman ne fait référence qu’aux shamans de la *Légion de la Flamme*, après les Titans. 
Je vais donc suivre le wiki officiel et supposer que les shamans n’existaient pas avant la découverte des Titans.

Plusieurs siècles avant les événements de Guild Wars 1, les charrs prospéraient en Tyrie, et notamment sur les terres de l’actuelle *Ascalon*. 
Puis les humains apparurent, et aidés par la magie de leurs Dieux, ils s’installèrent à Ascalon, repoussant les assauts répétés des charrs, allant jusqu’à construire un rempart contre eux. 
Les charrs en vinrent à penser que les humains ne devaient leurs victoires qu’à leur magie, et donc leurs Dieux. 
Un petit groupe de mâles appartenant à la Légion de la Flamme partit vers le Nord-Est et découvrit au cœur d’un volcan des créatures appelées les Titans.

Je prends l’encyclopédie de la Tyrie que *Wiki* m’a prêté et j’y lis :



« Les Titans sont une race de créatures destructrices, contemporaines des *Oubliés*. 
Jadis, les titans vaquaient sur les terres de la Tyrie librement. 
Leur forme normale est intangible, et ils se matérialisent suivant les éléments qui les entourent. Avant la *Fournaise*, la plupart d’entre eux sont enfermés dans le *Royaume du Tourment*, dans un lieu appelé _la Fonderie des Créatures Ratées_ euh pardon, la* Fonderie des Echecs de la Création* dans le* Domaine de l’Angoisse*. 
La Fonderie est une ancienne prison margonite créée par les Oubliées où les Titans auraient été créés par des esprits franchement frappés. 
Les *portes de Komalie* les empêchent de dévaster la Tyrie mais quelques-uns étaient encore à la surface. »

Les charrs virent en ces créatures puissantes le moyen de défaire les humains. 
Ils les élevèrent au rang de Dieux, et s’autoproclamèrent leurs shamans. 
La nouvelle caste des shamans rallia les quatre légions sous la nouvelle tutelle du *culte de la Flamme* (NDL : i.e., les Titans, et non le nom de la Légion, ce qui explique la dénomination « *Les Prophéties de la Flamme* »). 
Mais la Flamme (donc les Titans, si vous avez suivi) ne fit pas l’unanimité parmi les charrs, et surtout les femelles, qui voyaient d’un mauvais œil cette prise de pouvoir par un petit groupe de mâles. *Bathea Havocbringer* tenta de mener une révolte contre les shamans et les faux-Dieux, mais elle échoua et fut sacrifiée vivante en l’honneur de la Flamme. 
Cet échec et ce sacrifice étouffèrent les dernières flammes de rébellion. 
En représailles, les femelles furent exclues des sphères militaires charrs et furent désormais reléguées aux tâches subalternes.

Le *Chaudron du Cataclysme* qui provoqua la Fournaise fut donné aux charrs par les Titans. 
Et les victoires renforcèrent l’adhésion des charrs au culte de la Flamme. 
Mais les Titans ont été vaincus par les héros à la fin de Guild Wars 1 (ce qui, au passage, nous montre la grande influence de nos actes dans l’histoire des Charrs), laissant les shamans sans Dieux et surtout, suspicieux. 
Des Dieux, des vrais, ne pourraient être détruits, surtout par une main humaine.

Les shamans se reportèrent alors sur les *Destructeurs*.



« Les Destructeurs sont des créatures de feu et de roc contrôlés par le *Grand Destructeur*. Leur but serait de nettoyer la Tyrie de toute vie pour préparer le retour de leur maitre. 
Le Grand Destructeur est en réalité un Champion de *Primordus*, le Dragon Ancestral. »

Ils furent également défaits dans GWEN, ce qui retarda le réveil de Primordus de plusieurs centaines d’années et ébranla d’autant la confiance des charrs en leurs shamans. 
L’idée, portée par *Pyre Fiertir*, commença à germer que les charrs n’avaient pas de Dieux. 
Et ne devaient pas en avoir. 

Quelques quarante années plus tard, *Kalla*, la petite fille de Pyre, alla voir *Forge*, l’imperator de la Légion de Fer. 
Kalla et de nombreuses femelles s’étaient entrainées en cachette à l’art de la guerre et elle le persuada de l’aider à renverser la caste des shamans et la Légion de la Flamme.
Forge accepta, et les trois Légions affrontèrent la Flamme dans un combat décisif, qui ne fut gagné que grâce au concours des femelles, guidées par Kalla.

Les Dieux furent alors bannis de la culture charr. 
Les shamans et la magie furent déconsidérés à partir de ce jour. 
Les femelles charrs reprirent leur place dans la société charr et sur le champ de bataille. 
La Légion de la Flamme fut exclue de la nouvelle société qui naissait de l’alliance des trois autres Légions. 
Elle existe toujours néanmoins et forme de terribles mages.


*Le Grand Nain et le petit norn sont dans un bateau …*



Les *nains de Deldrimor* croient en un Dieu appelé *le Grand Nain*, qui est aussi une forme de conscience collective naine. 
Jadis, lorsque le Grand Nain marchait sur la Tyrie, il utilisa comme forge le *Rocher de l’Enclume* et l’*Enclume de Dragrimmar* pour créer des armes nées de la force des nains et des boucliers aussi indestructibles que leur volonté rassemblée. 
C’est ainsi que les nains furent créés. 
Les nains pensent qu’il était le plus grand des forgerons et que leur maestria dans les arts de la mine et de la forge vient de lui. 
Le Grand Nain aurait quitté la Tyrie et vivrait actuellement dans la *Grande Forge*, le Paradis des nains.

Le *Grand Destructeur* est l’ennemi immémorial du Grand Nain. 
Il y a très longtemps, le Dieu le combattit : il vola son nom et le bannit afin qu’il ne fut plus jamais prononcé. 
Il relata son combat dans un livre appelé le *Tome du Rubicon* où le vrai nom du Grand Destructeur fut inscrit. 
Une ancienne prophétie naine dans ce livre relate que lorsque le Grand Destructeur remontera des profondeurs de la Terre, le Grand Nain apparaitra pour mener le combat et qu’en découlerait la fin de  l’existence des nains en Tyrie.

Le *Sommet de Pierre* est une faction xénophobe qui s’est scindée des nains de Deldrimort récemment. 
En 1072, le Sommet de Pierre déroba le Tome du Rubicon afin de réveiller le Grand Destructeur en lisant son nom à haute voix, à la *Fournaise des Lamentations*. 
Ils furent arrêtés au dernier moment par le *Haut-Prêtre Alkar* qui récupéra le Tome et le cacha au pied de la Fournaise. 

En 1079, alors que le Grand Destructeur menaçait la Tyrie à nouveau, le dernier roi nain, *Jalis Ironhammer*, réalisa le *Rite du Grand Nain* en utilisant le Marteau du Grand Nain. 
Tous les nains impliqués dans le Rituel devienrent des créatures immortelles en pierre, des armes vivantes pour combattre les Destructeurs. 
Les nains changés en pierre étaient liés par une conscience commune : tous ensembles incarnaient le Grand Nain. 
Ils permirent à la prophétie de se réaliser : le Grand Nain était de retour pour combattre le Grand Destructeur une nouvelle fois.

Depuis, les nains de pierres se retirèrent dans les profondeurs des terres de la Tyrie, veilleurs immortels empêchant les Destructeurs de revenir à la surface semer mort et chaos.

----------


## olih

C'est beau toute cette culture.
C'est même intéressant  ::o:  

Spoiler Alert! 


Oui j'ai tout lu, enfin le dernier message.



Bravo Lee tchii.

----------


## billybones

bravissimo !

on veut les charrs !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Les idéologies de la Tyrie 

*Les Sylvaris, les aventuriers de la Tablette pas perdue :*

Lorsque les *Premiers-Nés* sylvaris s’éveillèrent, ils découvrirent une tablette en pierre à la base de l’*Arbre Clair* : la *Tablette de Ventari*. 
Ventari était un centaure sage qui vécut bien longtemps avant leur apparition. 
Il synthétisa sa doctrine en 7 principes qu’il grava sur la tablette. 
Les sylvaris ont adopté ces préceptes comme les mots d’un prophète et les suivent fidèlement. 
Ils discutent leurs sens et philosophent à loisir sur le sens de la vie, de l’amour et de l’honneur. 
Certains sylvaris ont rejeté les principes de la Tablette, pensant que l’Arbre Clair a été corrompu par elle et le monde extérieur, et suivent ceux de la *Cour des Cauchemars*.

Ce passage est volontairement court car j’ai pour projet futur de dédier un article aux sylvaris et tout ce qui avec.


*Les tengus, c’est tendu …* désolée

On ne sait pas grand-chose sur les croyances tengues, et on en apprendra surement plus dans les prochaines extensions et campagnes de GW2. 
Les tengus semblent posséder une sorte de Paradis : *the Sky above the sky* où leur âme se rend après leur mort. 
Si un tengu meurt de façon non honorable cependant, il en sera exclu. 


*Full Eternal Alchemy ou l’idéologie qui vous ferait presque aimer les asuras :*



L’*Alchimie Eternelle* est une idéologie ou plutôt une interprétation idéologique asura de l’Univers. 
L’Alchimie Eternelle est _the greater scheme of existence_ (Kerrsh) dont tout fait partie. 
Et _tout_, c’est _tout_ : la magie, les esprits de la Nature et même les Dieux humains, considérés comme des facettes d’un ensemble géométrique. 
Ainsi, *Balthazar* incarne la _Facette de la Destruction_ et *Melandru* la _Facette de la Création_ (rappelez-vous, Elle est censée avoir créé la Tyrie, même pour les Charrs). 
On entend également parler de rouage (_cog_) pour les personnes et la magie.

Les asuras ne savent pas où l’Alchimie Eternelle les mènera, mais ils l’étudient ainsi que ses secrets. 
L’Alchimie Eternelle est divisée en différentes parties liées à différents endroits en Tyrie et son seul aspect connu est le *chaos* et le *conflit*.
La mort chez les asuras signifie retourner dans la grande équation et permettre à l’Alchimie Eternelle de continuer sa progression.

Je me permets de citer ici un passage de l’excellent article de Nae sur les croyances en Tyrie, parce qu’il semble aimer beaucoup plus que moi les asuras, et qu’il le dit bien :

_L'Alchimie Eternelle des Asuras se rapproche beaucoup d'une philosophie Gaia-esque. 
Ils croient en l'interconnectivité de chaque facette de la vie - des arbres, plantes et animaux aux êtres conscients, au sol lui-même et même aux forces destructrices comme les Anciens Dragons. 
Chaque élément pousse et tire les autres, à l'image d'une grande toile d'araignée – une vibration sur un fil secoue la toile entière.
Chacun de ces éléments est une variable dans une vaste équation et le résultat de tout cela s'appelle le monde et tout ce qu'il contient. 
En conséquence, l'Alchimie Eternelle ne peut pas aider mais a été ébranlée par l'apparition de la menace des Dragons.

Dans mon article sur la semaine Asura, j'ai écrit que le but ultime de chaque érudit Asura est de résoudre la formule finale de la vie. 
Les Anciens Dragons sont une variable volatile et non-prédictible et ont pour conséquence de faire en sorte que la formule doit être dramatiquement revérifiée chaque jour. 
C'est souvent en période d'urgence et de détresse que les grandes vérités sont révélées: le statu quo est monotone, il est facile de fermer les yeux sur des éléments intéressants lorsqu'ils sont identiques tous les jours – le changement est révélateur, le changement met en évidence des variables importantes. Peut-être est-il temps pour les Asuras d'équilibrer l'équation éternelle ?_

Les asuras ont fondé trois Universités leur permettant d’étudier l’Alchimie Eternelle sous différents aspects : la *Synergétique*, la *Dynamique* et la *Statique*.

L’*Université de la Synergétique* étudie la formation de l’énergie et la construction de ses connexions. 
Ses membres sont des théoriciens, ils étudient la matrice de la magie même et réfutent la solidité du monde. 
A force de travailler sur des bases théoriques, ils sont souvent amenés à penser que leurs inventions marcheront sans les avoir testées. 
Ils s’intéressent à la formation des patterns, à la propagation des erreurs et à la formation de systèmes rationnels à partir du chaos. 
Ces asuras se consacrent donc à l’étude de la magie, de la politique et des réseaux sociaux. 
Malheureusement, avec leur formation, beaucoup pensent être capables de savoir et prédire les pensées des autres asuras et finissent paranoïaques, à penser que leurs collègues veulent leur voler leurs travaux, ou que le reste du monde veut leur peau. 

L’*Université de la Dynamique* est l’apanage des adorateurs de gadgets. 
Les asuras de la Dynamique sont impulsifs et enthousiastes et ils n'aiment pas trop réfléchir aux conséquences de leurs nouveaux projets. 
La durée de vie de leur réalisation ne dépasse jamais le temps nécessaire pour réaliser le but envisagé. 
Ils aiment échanger avec les autres races pour comprendre comment ils réalisent des choses, s’approprier leurs moyens et les améliorer. 
Ils sont connus pour rapidement trouver des solutions aux problèmes, mais seulement au dernier moment. 
Les professeurs de cette université considèrent qu'une expérience est un échec uniquement si l'on n'en a rien tiré. 

Enfin l’*Université de la Statique* accueille les rares asuras qui ont les pattes bien sur terre. 
Ses membres sont réfléchis et prudents avec la Nature, généralement des bâtisseurs et des architectes qui voient à long terme. 
_They believe in measuring twice, cutting once, and measuring again._
Ces asuras se défendent de conservatisme et participent aussi bien à fomenter des plans audacieux qu’ils trouvent de nouvelles utilisations aux vieux matériaux et aux magies connues. 
Les inventeurs des pierres de lévitation magicomagnétiques, que les asuras utilisent comment source d’énergie, font partie de cette université.
L’université de la Statique est considérée comme une entité vivante formée de roche et de structure, continuellement ajoutées et extraites, par le travail des alumni (NDL : anciens élèves) et des étudiants. 
Ils fabriquent les golems constructeurs et les foreuses.

Chaque discipline a besoin des autres pour fonctionner, ce qui nous ramène à l’image du Grand Tout interconnecté. 
L’Université de la Statique est le pivot de l’Alchimie Eternelle et ses fondations, les supports et les essieux autour desquels ses rouages peuvent se mouvoir. 
L’Université de la Dynamique représente les dents des engrenages et les ressorts de l’univers. 
Enfin l’Université de la Synergétique incarne à la fois le pattern général, le plan définissant l’assemblage des rouages, et le réseau énergétique qui l’anime.

N.B. : Mister Grubb a fait un parallèle entre chaque Université et un domaine réel : ainsi, Jeff compare la Synergétique à la physique nucléaire, la Dynamique à l’ingénierie chimique et la Statique de l’ingénierie civile. 
Mais je n’ai pas compris pour l’ingénierie chimique …

*L’Enquestre*

L’*Enquestre* n’est pas une Université mais une organisation qui a vu le jour récemment. 
Lorsqu’un asura y entre, il en est un membre à vie, même si cela signifie qu’un autre membre doive l’abréger. 
L’apprentissage s’y déroule suivant différentes épreuves soumises par le Méga-krewe (sorte de collège de membres) et la résolution de différentes épreuves entraine une adhésion de plus en plus forte à l’Enquestre. 
Ses membres sacrifient leurs propres désirs pour le bien de l’Enquestre et l’accumulation de diverses connaissances pouvant le servir. 
L’Enquestre se sert des trois autres Universités, y piochant leurs connaissances et jetant ce qui ne l’intéresse pas. 
Le sommeil est considéré comme une perte de temps et les jeunes inventeurs sont pressés comme des citrons.

Si les autres universités adorent partager leurs découvertes (réussies), l’Enquestre ne partage ses informations qu’avec l’Enquestre, et n’hésite pas à aller saboter les expériences prometteuses des autres et les voler.
L’Enquestre s’est formé à la destruction de la première capitale asura : *Quora Sum*. 
La perte de la cité s’est accompagnée d’une perte d’informations capitale, que les membres de l’Enquestre se sont donnés pour mission de combler. 
Leur but est la collecte de l’Information, de toutes les informations, ce qui devrait leur permettre de contrôler l’Alchimie Eternelle, et à travers elle, la Tyrie.


*Les Esprits de la Nature, une légende nornienne. Deux mondes différents, un seul havroun.*
L'explication à cette mauvaise blague se trouve ici, à 0.51.



Les norns n’ont pas de Dieux, mais des guides, appelés *Esprits de la Nature*. 
Ils ne représentent ni un élément, ni un concept, mais un ensemble de vertus et de vices que l’animal incarne. 
Les Esprits sont vénérés plutôt que suivis aveuglément.
Les norns sont guidés par tous les Esprits. 
Certains décident alors de les vénérer tous au fur et à mesure des évènements. 
Certains décident de devenir shamans d’un Esprit et s’installent dans un lieu de culte. 
Tous les norns peuvent devenir shaman, créant des portails pour rejoindre l’Esprit qu’ils vénèrent dans le monde des Esprits. 
Cependant, des shamans particuliers, les *havrouns*, peuvent atteindre *les Brumes* sans passer par des portails. 
Il n’existe qu’un seul et unique havroun par Esprit.

Lorsque *Jormag* s’éveilla, les norns voulurent le combattre et les Esprits les en empêchèrent. 
Les plus puissants Esprits : l’Ours, le Corbeau, le Léopart et le Loup, guidèrent l’exode norn jusqu’au lieu qui devint *Hoelbrak*. 
Quatre autres Esprits : l’Aigle, la Chouette, le Loup-Garou et le Dolyac, affrontèrent Jormag pour donner le temps aux norns de migrer vers le Sud. 
Seule la mort de la Chouette fut confirmée, les autres Esprits n’ayant pas de havroun. 
Il existe également d’autres Esprits inférieurs comme le Minotaure, la Guivre ou le Lièvre. 
Les Esprits permettent aux norns de prendre leur forme, les liants aux pouvoirs de la Nature. 
Il existe encore d’autres Esprits qui ne doivent pas être vénérés mais surmontés, comme les Montagnes, les Saisons, le Feu ou les Ténèbres.

Certains norns pensent que Jormag est un esprit et qu’il doit être vénéré pour sa force, son coté vicieux et sa cruauté. 
Dans _GWEN_, *Jora* et son frère *Svanir* qui chassaient près d’un lac de glace furent les premiers à être maudits par les pouvoirs de Jormag. 
Jora se défit de la corruption, et perdit sa capacité à se transformer en ours.
La corruption transforma Svanir en monstre, annonçant le réveil de Jormag dans le Nord.
Jora finit par défaire la bête qu’était devenu son frère et retrouva ses pouvoirs.
Les norns qui vénèrent Jormag ont choisi le nom de Fils de Svanir, en souvenir du premier norn ayant été « béni » par le dragon.
Les Fils de Svanir ont pris pour prétexte le refut de Jora de servir le dragon pour en exclure les femmes. 
Mais Jormag et ses champions maudissent aussi bien les deux sexes. 
Parce que Jormag n’est pas un Esprit, il n’a ni shaman, ni havroun. 
Et les fils de Svanir se prétendant shamans ne sont que des norns portant une corruption plus intense qui finira par les transformer en glace et en serviteurs.

Les norns sont des individualistes. 
Les personnes sont jugées pour leurs actes, pas pour les groupes ou les idéaux qu’ils représentent. 
Ainsi la plupart des norns se défient des fils de Svanir, mais n’affrontent que ceux qui les attaquent ou commentent des crimes.

----------


## olih

Pfff me fait pas des frayeurs comme ça, j'ai cru voir un nouveau pavé à lire  :tired: .
Alors que c'est simplement découpé.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Voilà, le sujet est nettoyé.
Pour ceux qui auraient déjà tout lu, j'ai mis les deux paragraphes dans les Divinités vénérées par les Humains, j'ai rajouté les Dieux charrs et nains, j'ai rajouté quelques élements chez les kodan et les norns.
Bonne lecture o/

----------


## olih

> [...à propos des nains...]Il relata son combat dans un livre appelé le Tome du Rubicon* où le vrai nom du Grand Destructeur fut inscrit*.
> Une ancienne prophétie naine dans ce livre relate que lorsque le Grand Destructeur remontera des profondeurs de la Terre, le Grand Nain apparaitra pour mener le combat et qu’en découlerait la fin de l’existence des nains en Tyrie.


Franchement, on lui enlève son nom pour ensuite le foutre dans un putain de livre... jamais les gens n'apprendront, jamais.

----------


## Lee Tchii

_*prend une voix d'Outre-Tombe*_
*JAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSS  S !*

Hum, mais je crois que je me suis mal exprimée là-dessus : de ce que j'ai compris, le Grand Nain a pris son nom au Grand Destructeur en le scellant dans le Tome du Rubicon. 
D'ailleurs, le Grand Nain y a mis son vrai nom également.
Je me demande si cela ne fait pas référence à de la culture générale que je n'ai pas, parce qu'il me semble que c'est la première fois dans GW qu'on indique que les noms ont un pouvoir ...

----------


## olih

"Le poids des mots, le choc des photos"

:culture pourrie:  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Pfff
C'est juste génial ce que t'écris !
On apprend pleins de choses, c'est très bien fait.
Moi j'adore !

----------


## billybones

> Je me demande si cela ne fait pas référence à de la culture générale que je n'ai pas, parce qu'il me semble que c'est le première fois dans GW qu'on indique que les noms ont un pouvoir ...


l'origine dans la bible, le pouvoir du verbe. qui elle même doit tirer cette idée de la kabbale juive.
en gros le seigneur peut invoquer à lui ses créations en les appelant par leur nom. cette idée a découlé dans l'ésotérisme divers et varié comme quoi l'on pourrait invoquer un démon ou autre saloperie en l'appelant par son nom.
exemple : beetlejuice.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais pourquoi le Grand Nain a mis son nom également ?
Et en quoi "enlever" ce nom prive la créature de son pouvoir ?

Nalaaris, merci, mais c'est bizarre de commencer par un "pfff"

----------


## Maderone

Parce que c'est tellement bien que ça désespère  ::P:

----------


## olih

On parle de Maderone là, normal  :ouaiouai: 

Pour l'histoire des noms oui c'est bizarre de foutre son nom dans un putain de livre si ces derniers ont un pouvoir énorme.

En fait ça dépend si tu décides que les mots sont une source de puissance ou sont eux même "puissants"  : dans ce cas, le nom du nain contient le nom du destructeur et l'empêche d'influencer l'extérieur.

Mais bon, de toute manière, ça permet de relancer la machine : 
"ô le livre sacré machin truc perdu contient le nom nous permettant de vaincre le démon primordiale D. Partons à sa recherche !" (cf. une des fins possible de Neverwinter Night 1, Horde of the Underdark  

Spoiler Alert! 


où l'on peut tout simplement gagner le combat final contre le boss en lui lançant son vrai nom à la figure.

"Le livre sacré contenant le nom de D, permettrais à C de gagner en puissance, allons le rechercher pour le détruire et éviter l'apocalypse."N'importe quelle variation sur le même thème.

----------


## billybones

> Mais pourquoi le Grand Nain a mis son nom également ?
> Et en quoi "enlever" ce nom prive la créature de son pouvoir ?


la meilleure réponse reste le TGCM.
sinon, à partir des explications précédentes, retirer son nom au démon, l'empêche donc d'être invoquer puisqu'il n'a plus de nom.
pas de nom -> pas d'invocation -> pas de fin du monde

pourquoi il avait quand même marqué le nom dans le livre ?
-> ça s'appelle une ficelle narrative ou dans ce cas là une grosse liane bien rudimentaire histoire de pouvoir faire revenir un boss soi disant vaincu.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu vois Nalaaris, je suis contente que ça vous plaise et qu'on discute tous ensemble du Lore, mais ya tellement de petits détails comme celui-là qui sont pas clairs et pas précis, qui font que je peux pas considérer ça comme "bien".
Par exemple ici cette histoire de nom. C'est pas clair dans l'histoire naine si le GN a défait le GD ou pas en volant son nom. Affaibli, repoussé, mais pas défait.
En plus, le Sommet de Pierre ne l'invoque pas, puisqu'il en est empêché. 
Mais plus tard le GD se réveille plus ou moins de lui même  :tired:  et c'est grâce à un marteau que le rituel est réalisé, pas du Tome du Rubicon. 
Même si le Tome, réécrit par Alkar, donne pleins de connaissances sur le GD. 
Ça sent plus la ficelle narrative en effet qu'une histoire cohérente.

----------


## Maderone

Oui mais à moins que je n'ai rien compris, ce n'est pas ta faute, si ?
Toi tu as fait toutes les recherches qu'il fallait. S'il y'a des "fils narratifs" ou des erreurs elles ne viennent pas de toi.

----------


## billybones

> Ils furent arrêtés au dernier moment par le Haut-Prêtre Alkar qui récupéra le Tome et le cacha au pied de la Fournaise.


donc le GD ne s'est pas réveillé par hasard, des méchants pabô sont retombés sur le bouquin et ont pu l'invoquer à nouveau puisque le bouquin contient le vrai nom du GD.

----------


## Maximelene

J'aime le principe de "cacher" un truc aussi important au pied de la Fournaise.

J'aime aussi le fait que ce livre puisse être crafté pour genre 20po à la Forge Mystique. Ca retire quand même pas mal le côté mystique au machin.

----------


## Tynril

La version craftée n'est pas le vrai Tome du Rubicon, c'est une version pour les esprits faibles comme les nôtres.  ::P: 

"_The Tome of the Rubicon is a sanitized version of a much older text of the same name. The original text was purportedly written by the Great Dwarf himself around the time the Elder Dragons last awakened, and contained the true name of both the Great Dwarf and the Great Destroyer, the antithesis of the Great Dwarf and Primordus' greatest champion._" (Source)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Maderone, ben, je sais pas trop. Peut-être que ces fils existent dans le jeu même, sous forme de mission ou de dialogues. Et pour remettre la main dessus, à moins d'u rejouer, je ne vois pas ...
Ou peut-être que j'ai tout mal compris aussi !

Billybones, je ne sais pas. Il n'est pas fait mention de ça quand le GD se réveille. Peut-être que les agents de Primordius ont mis la main sur le bouquin en effet.

Maxi, autant pour moi, j'ai oublié de préciser que Alkar a recopié et modifié le Tome du Rubicon avant de le cacher. Et que probablement d'autres modifications ont été apportées depuis. 
La version que l'on peut crafter doit correspondre à la copie, jugée inutile sur un plan historique par le Prieuré de Durmand.

PS : grillée par Tynril.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'aurai pu le mettre dans fnu, mais c'est juste une excuse pourrie pour remonter ce topic.
Je cherche un cosplay de l'armure light acolyte, que je n'ai pas trouvé.
Par contre je suis tombée sur tout cela :

*L'armure d'Orr en light :*






Je crois que c'est *une armure de cuir* :




*Une armure lourde norn culturelle avec une fille aux grands pieds :*








*Une sylvari gardienne de la tonnelle, je crois :*




*Une mesmer en armure ... euh, craft 400 je crois :*






*Une sylvari, parce qu'elle est classe :*






*La même avec l'armure craft 400 :*




*Une sylvari en tonnelle light (cette fois, je suis sûre !) :*




*Une Jenna de loin :*




*Une image de groupe (avec une drôle de perruque blonde) :*

----------


## Lee Tchii

Suite :

*Un groupe de sylvaris :*



*
Et parmi eux, un couple célèbre :*




*L'armure des os, l'armure sauvage, enfin, un truc du genre :*




*L'amure papillon craft/light, que c'est dommage dans cette couleur :*




*La même, avec une jolie rousse (pour Max):*








*Les armures intermédiaires des soupirs -merci Revan- :*




*Pour Wizi :*




*Twilight :*




*L'armure de Logan :*




*La fille est un peu verte mais le cosplay Eir c'est chouette :*




*Mon cosplay préféré :*




*Encore un héros :*




Vous voyez que la prochaine IRL, on peut la faire en cosplay  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

Les cosplays de la deuxième partie sont vraiment excellents ! Le charr, hahaha. 
Ça donne envie !

----------


## revanwolf

joli cosplay,par contre c'est l'armure intermédiaire pour l'ordre des soupirs

----------


## Lee Tchii

Au passage, j'ai vu que "la Mer des Lamentations" était sorti ...
Quelqu'un l'a lu en français ? La traduction est bien ?

----------


## ivanoff

T3 Norn :

----------


## Tigermilk

Lol mis à part le casque, c'est exactement le skin de ma gardienne.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Vous voyez que la prochaine IRL, on peut la faire en cosplay


Le premier qui se pointe en asura aura le droit à des coups de tatanes dans la tronche avant de finir sur une table d'autopsie dans la zone 51  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Sephil, tu viens hein ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'vois pas pourquoi si peu de personnes font des cosplay d'asura ! C'est pas comme si tu te tapais la honte sapé comme cela :



Yen a même qui gagne des prix !



Sinon, je veux CA pour mon prochain anniversaire :

----------


## Zepolak

Mais c'est moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooche...  ::sad::

----------


## purEcontact

> Mais c'est moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooche...


Pas mieux.

----------


## BigGift

J'ai posé la question sur le chan guilde aujourd'hui, on m'a dit de venir ici, dans l'histoire perso', on apprend que les destiny's childs... pardon, edge, ont déjà combattu les dragons, mais que ça s'est mal fini... quesako kisépassé?

----------


## Sephil

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Destiny's_Edge

(spoilers)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu me demandes de spoiler le livre "Les liens de la Destinée", merveille de la littérature héroïque-fantasy ?  ::o: 
Non, j'déconne ...



Spoiler Alert! 


Dans le livre, on apprend comment les différents "mentors" du jeu : Eir, Logan, Rytlock, Zojja et Caithe se sont rencontrés la première fois et comment ils en sont venus à vouloir combattre les dragons, et à échouer lamentablement. 

Logan y apparait presque sympathique. C'est un éclaireur qui adore se battre à la masse. 
Son frère est chef de la garde de la Reine et hautain. Et Logan en est déjà foufou amoureux. De la reine, pas de son frère. 
Rytlock fait partie d'une ... harde ? qui doit aller casser de l'humain à Ascalon. 
Je ne me rappelle pas trop les détails mais il me semble que le groupe de Logan tombe sur le groupe de Rytlock et les deux tombent sur des créatures stigmatisées, des dévoreurs si j'ai bonne mémoire. 
Caithe leur montre comment les tuer et ils sont tous contents d'être en vie. 
Puis je me rappelle encore moins les détails, mais je crois qu'ils vont à l'Arche du Lion, qu'ils provoquent un incendie, et que pour payer les réparations, on leur propose de combattre dans les arènes.
 Comme ils sont supers bons, ils vivent comme des pachas. 

De son coté, Eir taille des troncs, des blocs de glace ou ce que tu veux en 5 minutes chrono dans les cimes froides. 
Elle en a assez de perdre les siens dans des batailles contre les norns glacés. 
Snaff vient la voir pour obtenir une tête géante de lui qu'il va mettre sur son golem, pour servir de noyau. 
Snaff et Zojja (son apprentie) l'engagent pour les accompagner jusqu'au repère d'un lieutenant de Jormag. 
Au début, c'est un échec, et Eir se fait jeter de chez elle. 
Ils ont besoin de bons guerriers et décident d'aller en chercher à l'Arche. 

Là ils voient un combat avec les 3 autres guguss, leur proposent un combat et les humilient. 
Ils deviennent super potes et Eir et Snaff leur proposent de les aider à buter des méchants. 
Avant ça ya un combat devant la reine, qui fait de Logan son esclave mental ... enfin son champion quoi, tellement elle est impressionnée par ... sa capacité à atterrir sur le dos d'une harpie en feu. 
En gros. 
Les Destiny Edge, parce qu'ils ont un nom, retourne dans le grand nord et déboutent le lieutenant. 
C'est la victoire, la fête. 
Eir est de nouveau acceptée par son clan. 
On boit, on oublie. 
Et Snaff propose de continuer à pourrir les dragons. 
Et tout le monde accepte. 

Logan continue d'envoyer des lettres enflammées à la reine qui est une sacrée allumeuse. 
Le groupe défait pas mal de lieutenants des dragons et puis l'ex de Caithe refait surface, blesse Caithe et leur dit qu'il faut aller tuer Brill. 
Parce que c'est un dragon. 
Bref, le groupe va trouver Brill dans le désert. 
Mais Brill est sympa donc ils finissent par devenir potes. 
Et là Brill leur révèle que Kralka, notre pote du désert, va bientôt se réveiller. 
Et qu'il faut empêcher ça ! 
Snaff a un super plan, ne me demandez pas les détails mais en gros ça parle de contrôle mental du dragon endormi, de neutralisation à base de poudre obtenue des écailles de Brill (je crois), de place à tenir contre les mignons de Kralka et de lance magique qui doit percer son cœur AVANT le décollage. 

Donc, tout le monde se positionne. 
Snaff au centre avec une couronne de contrôle mental. 
Ses potes qui tiennent les entrées. 
Et Brill qui doit poser l'autre couronne de contrôle sur Kralka. 
MAIS, pendant ce temps, la reine est dans le désert, dans une forteresse, en visite, parce qu'avec Kralka qui menace de se réveiller, ya du grabuge dans l'air. 
Sa forteresse est attaquée par des créatures stigmatisées, et le frère de Logan meurt assez pitoyablement. 
Comme la reine est une nouille, elle appelle mentalement Logan, qui est une nouille. 
Et comme il lui a promis depuis le tournoi à l'Arche de venir quand elle siffle, il y va. 
Et laisse en plan ses amis. 

Eir décide qu'ils peuvent réussir sans Logan, mais en fait ils n'ont pas trop le choix car Kralka se réveille. 
Brill arrive à poser la couronne sur Kralka et Snaff arrive à dominer le dragon, le forçant à se poser. 
Rytlock va pour tuer le dragon avec la lance. 
Mais le dragon lance ses mignons contre Snaff. 
La plupart se battent avec les héros, grâce à la poussière magique de contrôle mental de Snaff mais une partie reste sous contrôle du dragon. 
Eir tient le coup mais Caithe est débordée. 
Les mignons passent. 
Ils tuent Snaff dans le golem, qui libère le dragons, qui peut décoller. 
Rytlock n'arrive qu'à blesser légèrement le dragon qui a bougé. 

Snaff est mort. 
Brill a explosé en un millier de poussières (Kralka l'a croquée). 
Kralka décolle, traverse le désert et transforme tout ce qu'il survole en Cristal. 
Jusqu'aux plaines charrs. 

Pendant ce temps, Logan a libéré des charrs ennemis emprisonnés pour se battre avec les humains contre les créatures stigmatisées. 
Mais même comme ça, ils sont en sous nombre et vont se faire dépasser. 
Soudain, Kralka passe au loin et tous sont recouverts de cristal. 
Ils se croient perdus et immobilisés. 
Les ennemis partent en direction du dragon et laissent le camp. 
La reine lève son illusion et tout le monde va bien. 
Comme le frère de Logan est mort, elle fait de ce dernier son nouveau chef de la garde. 
Et lui accepte, laissant son marteau pour l'épée que son frère portait. 

Donc, en gros, l'arrivée de Logan n'a rien changé car la reine pouvait gérer seule, mais faire foirer le plan des Destiny Edge c'était tellement mieux ... 
La cicatrice vient du réveil de Kralka. 
Qui d'ailleurs est retourné dormir dans le désert, on suppose grâce à Snaff. 
Suite à tout cela, une charr a vu son groupe se faire cristallisé vivant. 
Elle fondera les Veilleurs. 
La reine, avec l'expérience de Logan, poussera à la trêve et la paix avec les charrs, pour unir leur force et combattre les dragons. 

Snaff mort, Jojja reportera sa haine contre Eir (alors que bon, techniquement, c'est la faute de Logan, voir de Caithe qui a laissé des créatures passer). Rytlock, dont la lance a manqué de ... 5 secondes ... pour tuer le dragon, en voudra à mort à Logan. 
Ça, on comprend. 
Il retournera chez les Charrs et aura du mal à grimper en grade, vu son aventure avec Logan. 
Eir portera tout sur ses épaules. 
Elle sera rentrée chez elle avec son loup. 
Caithe ira dans le désert récupérer des cristaux qui ont servi au contrôle mental de Snaff. 

Voilà voilà !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tu veux tuer des gens avec ton pavé ?

Bon, la balise spoiler, au final, elle sert aussi a éviter de se tirer une balle sur un pavé pareil ^^;

----------


## Maderone

Oui, tu devrais peut être juste annoncer ton spoiler au début du post Lytchi et faire des paragraphes, surtout...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Oui, tu devrais peut être juste annoncer ton spoiler au début du post Lytchi et faire des paragraphes, surtout...


Des retours à la ligne, ça serait un bon début  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vous n'êtes jamais contents  :tired: 
Célibataires à la Saint Valentin peut-être ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Non, on aime juste les trucs pas chiant à lire  ::P:

----------


## BigGift

Merci! moi j'ai aimé! nah  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

En même temps, c'était fait pour toi, et pas les deux râleurs du dessus ! :3

----------


## blutch2

super la chronologie, j'ai appris l'histoire de GW1  ::):

----------


## Ghostwise

> Une série de vidéo qui résume très bien les événements de Guild Wars premier du nom.


Pas mal du tout.

Mais un truc m'a fait tiquer -- il me semblait que les Norns avaient fuit vers le sud après le réveil de Primordus (et la destruction des Nains, entre autres) et que Jormag n'est arrivé que plus tard.

Me goures-je ?

----------


## Maximelene

Oui, tu te gourres.  :;): 

Les norns ont bien participé au combat contre Primordus, mais c'est Jormag qui les a poussé hors de leur territoire.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Oui, tu te gourres. 
> 
> Les norns ont bien participé au combat contre Primordus, mais c'est Jormag qui les a poussé hors de leur territoire.


Ah bin c'est comme les rasoirs, c'est la deuxième lame qui fait tout le boulot...

(et je viens de viser mon article sur Eir pour voir si j'avais pas écrit une connerie, et j'avais bien mis que c'était Jormag qui avait provoqué la migration vers le sud... je deviens vieux, moi).

----------


## ds108j

Il m'est venu une réflexion.

*"Aurions nous tort, nous héros de la Tyrie de combattre les dragons ?"*
Les Dragons, sont d'après ce que l'on sait une partie intégrante de l’écosystème de la Tyrie. 
Comme chacun le sait, les lignes telluriques sont liées à l'apparition de la magie, et à son utilisation par les peuples et races.

J'ai lu (je ne sais plus ou sur Reddit), et les gens étaient d'accord avec ça, que les Dragons reviennent par cycle, comme régulateurs de la magie.
Au fil du temps les Lignes telluriques fournissent de plus en plus de magie aux "Tyriens", rendant la magie omniprésente dans la vie des gens. Pendant ce temps la, les dragons sont "endormis".
Lorsqu'un certain seuil de magie est atteint, les Dragons s'éveillent, et viennent absorber presque toute la magie, rendant la tyrie quasi exsangue de ces flux. Les Dragons, gavés et repus, se rendorment jusqu'au prochain cycle lorsque les lignes telluriques seront de nouveau à un seuil critique.

Dans ce cadre la, cette régulation magique est surement nécessaire, et le fait de combattre (et vaincre) ces Dragons, ne vont-ils pas remettre en cause ces cycles, et peut être déséquilibrer les forces magiques de la Tyrie ? 
En général, l'évolution fait bien les choses, et si ce cycle existe, c'est qu'il y a surement une bonne raison. On ne sait vraiment pas si le casser est une bonne initiative, et peut être devrait-on laisser les dragons faire leur boulot et absorber la magie ?



Spoiler Alert! 


 D'ailleurs on le voit bien dans la cinématique de fin de l'histoire vivante avec les orbes colorées tournant autour, chacune représentant un dragon (avec la verte et Mordremoth à la fin)



[A contre courant]

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est marrant, t'es vachement dans les thématiques Mass Effect ce matin  ::ninja::

----------


## ds108j

> C'est marrant, t'es vachement dans les thématiques Mass Effect ce matin


En fait, oui  ::P:

----------


## Tygra

Est ce qu'on est pas en train d'essayer de les faire se rendormir avant qu'ils ne détruisent toute la Tyrie ? 
Ils ont probablement bouffé assez de magie depuis le temps qu'ils sont réveillés (quelques décennies quand même !)

----------


## Lee Tchii

De toute façon, vous parlez à un Sylvari des Cauchemars, il ne faut pas vous attendre à autre chose qu'un discours à base de "Laissez-vous tous exterminer, les Ténèbres reconnaitront les leurs".

----------


## mopalion

Dans le pire des cas la tyrie sera détruite, les gens vont créer des vaisseaux spatiaux et Gw3 sera dans l'espace !!!!!

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

En fait faudrait qu'ils soient dans un semi-sommeil où ils avalent en continuent, mais juste de quoi maintenir un niveau correct  ::o: .
Tout détruire c'pas funny quoi :°

---------- Post added at 12h47 ---------- Previous post was at 12h47 ----------

En fait faudrait qu'ils soient dans un semi-sommeil où ils avalent en continuent, mais juste de quoi maintenir un niveau correct  ::o: .
Tout détruire c'pas funny quoi :°

----------


## Alchimist

> Dans le pire des cas la tyrie sera détruite, les gens vont créer des vaisseaux spatiaux et Gw3 sera dans l'espace !!!!!


Les humains ne sont pas originaires de la Tyrie (la planète, pas le continent), et sont donc des aliens par rapport aux Charrs, Mursaat, ou les Asura, qui eux, sont indigènes.

---------- Post added at 13h09 ---------- Previous post was at 12h58 ----------

Théorie à propos des Asura/Mursaat :


Spoiler Alert! 


Si elle s’avère exact, les Asura sont voués à suivre le même chemin que les Mursaat, à cause des nombreuses similitudes qui unissent ces deux races, notamment en ce qui concerne la maitrise technologiques, toutes deux expertes en golemancie, voyage à travers des portails, ou contrôle sur les brumes (fractale). 
Donc lorsque les dragons décideront d’annihiler les autres races, les Asura trahiront l’alliance, et partiront loin de ce massacre

  ::ninja::

----------


## NayeDjel

> Dans ce cadre la, cette régulation magique est surement nécessaire, et le fait de combattre (et vaincre) ces Dragons, ne vont-ils pas remettre en cause ces cycles, et peut être déséquilibrer les forces magiques de la Tyrie ? 
> En général, l'évolution fait bien les choses, et si ce cycle existe, c'est qu'il y a surement une bonne raison. On ne sait vraiment pas si le casser est une bonne initiative, et peut être devrait-on laisser les dragons faire leur boulot et absorber la magie ?
> (...)


Au secours ! Les écolos ont envahi la guilde  ::ninja::  !

----------


## Maderone

Moi je pense qu'ils préparent GW3. 

Quand on aura exterminé les dragons, la Tyrie deviendra invivable vu que l'écosystème sera out. Et pour continuer à survivre les races vont se lier pour aller coloniser les étoiles. Pif pouf, sabre laser et vaisseau spatial. GW3.
CQFD.

----------


## Maximelene

Guild Wars 3.

In Space, and with even *less* PvP !

----------


## Bartinoob

Dans l'espace  :Bave: 
En 3 dimensions  :Bave: 
Uniquement des déplacements équivalents aux déplacement aquatiques actuels, pour illustrer l'apesanteur  :Bave:

----------


## Maximelene

Ah putain non !  :Gerbe:

----------


## Charmide

Des space quaggans dans leur petite combinaison spatiale  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Charmide

La grande classe !
Tynril a plus qu'à placer ça subrepticement dans un meeting et banco.

----------


## ds108j

> De toute façon, vous parlez à un Sylvari des Cauchemars, il ne faut pas vous attendre à autre chose qu'un discours à base de "Laissez-vous tous exterminer, les Ténèbres reconnaitront les leurs".


Non, je me répète encore, mais la cour des Cauchemars pour moi est un ramassis d'abrutis.
En fait, je me définirais plutôt comme "soundless" (http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Soundless)

Pour les autres, j'aime bien comment mes remarques ont fait partir en vrille les intervenants sur ce sujet ^^ 
Guild Space Wars 3 incoming !

----------


## Bartinoob

> Non, je me répète encore, mais la cour des Cauchemars pour moi est un ramassis d'abrutis.
> En fait, je me définirais plutôt comme "soundless" (http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Soundless)


Moi je te verrais plus comme ça :

----------


## ds108j

> Moi je te verrais plus comme ça : 
> 
> http://147.100.108.242/salade/salade...rotinia328.jpg


 :Bave: 


Edit : Fait à l'arrache !

----------


## Tygra

> Edit : Fait à l'arrache !


Ah bon ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Tiens je me souviens plus, mais pourquoi Scarlet cherchait à créer une nouvelle race ?

----------


## Nessou

Car les sylvaris comme toi sont trop moches, du coup elle voulait changer de race tu vois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Elle a croisé une sylvari avec un arc poney, elle a perdu foi en la sylvarité.  ::o:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, je savais pas trop ou poster cette remarque.

Dans la 4ème partie de l'histoire vivante saison 2 : _L'ombre du dragon : 2e partie_
Au cas ou, je met toute la suite en balise spoiler


Spoiler Alert! 



J'ai remarqué que lors de l'attaque de l'arbre clair, le seul leader qui ne fuit pas, c'est l'imperator Smodur l'impassible.
Il dit même : _We'll head back as soon as we've helped these Sylvari._ traduit n'importe comment en VF au passage, enfin, le traducteur qui rajoute des infos rabaissant le texte d'origine (Nous rentrerons après avoir aidé les Sylvaris à déblayer cet endroit.)

Bref, si l'on suit cette seconde saison de la LS, je pense que les Charr ont un rôle important à jouer. 
Je sais pas pourquoi, je sent que le retour de Rytlock Brimstone va être épique.


J'aime beaucoup cette race, pas surprenant que mon personnage principal soit un Charr et je trouverai super qu'ils quittent la place de mal aimé des designers de GW2. Faut voir les skins moisis qu'ils pondent pour les Charr.
Quand on voit que certaines armures raciales ont encore des soucis de clipping avec la queue et les cornes aujourd'hui, ça fait quand même bien chier.

----------


## purEcontact

Epique genre QTE de zhaitan ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Epique genre QTE de zhaitan ?


Pffff. Plutôt épique genre 

Spoiler Alert! 


Arriver à la rescousse quand tout semble perdu. Voir je vois bien Rytlock revenir à la manière du Docteur.
Et dans le pire des cas, le sacrifice d'un Charr nommé (y'en a pas des masses), mais Rytlock par exemple, ça pourraît vraiment faire bien, ça lui ferait une réputation de folie.
Cela estomperai encore ses "erreurs" du passés (amitié avec Logan avant la paie, abandon de sa troupe) faisant passer son statut actuel à celui de Khan-Ur à titre postume, laissant une vraie marque pour le futur de la tyrie.

Sur cette partie, je pense que ce n'est pas inenvisageable. Rytlock vient déjà de disparaître pour mettre un terme définitif à la présence des fantômes d'Ascalon.
Une réussite de sa part conduirait à une reconnaissance de la part de l'ensemble des légions.

Un charr qui se sacrifie pour toutes les races, c'est vraiment une grosse rupture avec le passé.
Et j'avais la forte impression, en voyant par exemple que c'est Rytlock qui est mis en avant dans l'édition collector du jeu que ça en deviendrait un des acteurs les plus importants de l'époque ou se déroule GW2. Sur ce point, je reste encore mitigé


Après, je ne connais vraiment pas assez le lore pour savoir si ce que j'avance est possible. La seule personne qui s'y connaît assez dans les parages, ça semble être Lee Tchii.




D'ailleurs, j'ai une question, je vois que quand on parle de Rytlock, dans certains cas, on considère que c'est un Gladium, mais c'est en même temps de Tribun de la légion sanglante, ce qui me semble être complètement opposé.
Lors du passage dans avec les Héritiers du destin, il a abandonné sa troupe et donc sa famille, le reléguant au rang le plus bas de la société charr ce qui fait qu'il est méprisé par ses congénères. Le statut de Gladium est donc correct dans ce cas. 
Bon, il est surtout méprisé pour avoir rejoint les héritiers du destins et son 'ami' Logan avant la signature de la paix entre Charr et Humains.
Sauf que c'est un tribun de la Légion Sanglante, en théorie, c'est donc presque le second en chef de la légion et troisième dans la société et donc un rang élevé. Bref, sur ce point, je m'y perd un peu.

Khan-Ur / Primus Imperator -> Aucun
Imperator de la Légion Sanglante -> Générale Almorra Garde-âme
Tribun de la Légion Sanglante -> Rytlock Brimestone

En même temps, en écrivant ça, je me rend compte que l'Imperator de la Légion Sanglante est aussi considérée comme une Gladium. C'est peut-être propre à cette légion.

Dans tous les cas, je trouve le lore de GW de plus en plus intéressant. J'hésite à acheter les livres.

----------


## Leybi

Almorra c'est la chef des Veilleurs (Vigils)  ::P:  L'imperator de la légion sanglante on ne l'a pas encore vu en jeu, il se trouve à la citadelle sanglante.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Effectivement, je viens de vérifier, je sais pas pourquoi j'avais pour idée que Almorra était Imperator de la légion sanglante... Je me disais bien que y'avais un truc qui clochais avec les veilleurs  ::ninja:: 

En plus, je savais bien que Almorra était devenue Gladium suite à la perte de sa troupe, stigmatisé par kralkatorrik. Et qu'elle avait ensuite fondé les Veilleurs.

Donc effectivement, le seul personnage emblématique de la légion sanglante connu, c'est Rytlock Brimestone.
Et en recherchant un peu, je viens de  trouver que c'est Banga Porteurderuine l'impérator de la légion sanglante.

Donc mybad, ça explique une partie de mon erreur. Mais ça laisse toujours en suspend le cas de Rytlock.

----------

